# Alpine ida-x305 vs 9886/9887



## riotburn (Nov 20, 2009)

I am researching everything to do a custom stereo for my car. I think I am pretty much set on Alpine because of its quality and red lighting (I have an Audi). I am looking for stock look, otherwise I would prob get a pioneer. 
Anyway, I think i've come down to these two decks. I like the 305 because I do use my ipod a lot and may not use CDs, since my collection got 'lost', and like the display. The 988* are the top models and while im still learning seems like it would deliver better sound quality. Can someone tell me the difference performance wise? Technical or simple would be great. Thanks in advance. And first post yay...

O yea the system Im looking to build is 5 1/4" / 1" component front using the passive crossover that comes with the set, 6 1/2" rear, one 8-10" sub. And1-2 amps once I figure that out...


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

what Audi and year do you have?

In a nutshell, if you only like Ipod, then the X305 will be your answer. but if you want SQ involvement. Then get a Zapco DSP6/ Audison BitOne etc. For processing. Or the Imprint addon.

9886 as features are concerned are pretty much identical to the X305 with CD player, and no Nice screen with Album arts etc. But sounds a little better.

9887 Is light years ahead in terms of SQ comparing the three Decks.
This unit will also integrate the best, as you can change the illumination buttons to all red to match the Audi interior. It's pretty close. But nothing truely looks Standard like in the audi anyway. Unless you go Pioneer P01 or perhaps the Clarion DRZ9255 but then color display wrong and grey more metallic than flat of the audi interior.

Been thru all this, as I myself own an Audi too.

If it's a B6 A4 you can comfortably fit 6.5" in the front doors.
If it's a B5 A4 you can fit 5.25" components with modication.
A3 and B5 A4 both run a 3.5" front speaker.

Hope this helps.


----------



## riotburn (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea I have a B5 A4. The Pioneer looks nice but is a grand and I'm looking to spend no more than about 300. So its pretty much get the 305 for the best ipod integration and functionality or get the 9887 to get the best sound plus cd. Now for the 9887 do I need the imprint to be able to access a lot of the EQ stuff? I was uneasy about it because from reading it seemed like they crippled the abilities to force you to buy the imprint. 
About the 5.25 front speakers, I was reading a DIY on custom adapters because otherwise its like 30 bucks a side.


----------



## ilovetards (Nov 12, 2009)

This post is exactly what I'm looking for. I, like yourself am trying to decide between the 305 or the 988... I was set on the 305 because I have 11000 songs on my ipod and hate changing cds, but reading reviews on here it seems the sound quality from the 305 is not that great. The pre-outs are only 2V which seems to pose a problem with the subwoofer preout, requiring your gain to be maxed out but still leaving something to be desired. The imprint ups the output to 4V, but that is another $180. I'm hoping more people chime in to help with this decision. Good luck on your install.


----------



## riotburn (Nov 20, 2009)

funny thing actually, cause I just met my friend who i thought had my cds and he actually did....so now im probably leaning towards the 9887 cause while i like the quantity i do like to listen to the cd quality


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

for me its 9886/9887 for the win. 

x305's recharges the iphone 
its noticeable less dynamic and crystal clear compared to the 9886/9887 
the using the head units own dac's still doesn't out weigh the weaknesses of the head units performance music navigation is a thumbs up on the ida.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

I've owned both.

9887 is indeed WORLD's ahead in SQ. It also feels much sturdier.

I even prefer the SQ of the 9887 over the 305. The 305 felt a little "muddier" than the 9887. The 305 has weak preouts, especially the sub preout. The 305 also gets washed out incredibly easy when it's sunny outside. The 305 also does not allow a "fast forward" or "rewind" like the 9887 does.

The 9887 has an annoying navigation interface. You cannot go "back" to a playlist once a song has been selected, you must re-search. I also dislike the Factory EQ settings on the HU.


----------



## Billk1002 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive owned both, the 9886 & the 305.
Hands down the better SQ goes to the 305.....no comparison.
The 305 uses the BurBrown 24bit D/A converter just like the 9887, the 9886 does not. My ipod w/ apple lossless files playing on the 305 sounds better than the cd player in the 9886 ever did.
The 9887/9886 does not take a digital signal off of an ipod like the 305 does. If you plan on mainly using your ipod as your music source you might be disappointed with the sq through the 9887/9886, I was.


----------



## riotburn (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea I'm leaning towards the 9887 unless there is a viable solution to hook my stock cd changer up to the 305. Does Alpine cripple the tuning abilities of the 9887 to force you to get the imprint?


----------



## tmieczkowski (Jan 5, 2009)

you can always add the dvd changer to the 305 and use the fiber out of it to a 700/701 combo to get flexibility in tuning and better sq. this setup gives fantastic flexibility.


----------



## riotburn (Nov 20, 2009)

What a 700 701 combo?


----------



## tmieczkowski (Jan 5, 2009)

the 700/701 that i am referring to is the alpine pxa-h700 or the pxa-h701/rux-c701 processor combination. the imprint stuff sux


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

tmieczkowski said:


> the 700/701 that i am referring to is the alpine pxa-h700 or the pxa-h701/rux-c701 processor combination. the imprint stuff sux


does that work with the 9887


----------

